# Perfect scald temp for turkey processing?



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

Weigh in please.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

You will find that a lot of people will sound off with different temperatures. There are many factors, altitude definitely, possibly relative humidity and barometric pressure, but dip time is the main determining factor. I prefer a longer dip time at lower temperature, more margin for error. I like around 145 to 150 f, dip them until flight feathers come out with a slight tug and vent area feathers come loose without pulling the skin.


----------



## Westvalleyfarm (Feb 13, 2015)

140 to 150. Use dawn dishwashing soap to let the water get under the feathers better and if you're using a plucker take plenty of time to clean it out after every turkey so it doesn't get bogged down.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I use 150-160 degree water but it has been a little higher if i wasn't paying attention. Then I swish it up and down until the big wing tip and tail feathers pull out easily. If the temperature is a little lower it just takes a little longer to soak.


----------



## TheFarmerMommy (Mar 21, 2014)

The only time I take the water higher than normal is for waterfowl. I've also found that if I'm plucking by hand I like the water on the hotter end of the 145-160 recommendations. If I'm using my mechanical plucker I keep it around 145-150 and keep the carcass in the water longer. The skin seems more apt to tear in the plucker if it was scalded above 150. Hope that helps.


----------

